# Bulbo purpureorachis



## Achamore (Apr 3, 2016)

Bought this last summer from Burnham Orchids near Exeter, England. Got two plants, the other hasn't spiked at all, but this one, left mainly on the floor of the greenhouse, seems pretty darned happy. The taller spike is 50cm tall. The spike is about 33 mm wide. The blooms open from the base of the spike, last several days, then shrivel away while ones higher up are opening. You get a good show for 2 to 3 months.








Camera lens is added to give a sense of just how big this spike is..!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 3, 2016)

Great!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 3, 2016)

Alien like!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2016)

very strange. Great photos!


----------



## gego (Apr 3, 2016)

Orchid from Mars, amazing!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool! Very good photos.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

I see these and wonder why grow them?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2016)

Because they are unusual.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 4, 2016)

Fantastic! Love the macro shots of the flowers..


----------



## Achamore (Apr 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I see these and wonder why grow them?



Plenty of people in the general population would say that about slipper orchids. Ask your average teenager what they think of the most stunning slipper you have in bloom. I typically get a shrug and a grunt. I also had a professional gardener come into my greenhouse once who said straight off "I hate orchids". I could have forgiven her if she wasn't actually standing in my greenhouse.

My brother in California only grows Cymbidiums, no real interest in any other orchids. Personally I find the entire Bulbophyllum genus fascinating. But there you go. Some will and some won't. That's what makes for horse races..!


----------



## Helene (Apr 4, 2016)

Bulbophyllum are awesome plants, and this one: amazing plant (and photos)


----------



## eaborne (Apr 4, 2016)

Very strange!


----------



## Achamore (Apr 4, 2016)

Have just seen that the other specimen I have is just starting to spike.


----------



## juliana (Apr 8, 2016)

Really superb! I wish I could grow it. It will get BIG, but only more and more beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Plenty of people in the general population would say that about slipper orchids. Ask your average teenager what they think of the most stunning slipper you have in bloom. I typically get a shrug and a grunt.
> Some will and some won't. That's what makes for horse races..!


You are right, besides slippers we grow some Pleurothallids and species like Isabellia virginalis, just because they are unusual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2016)

How much light do you give this species? I have seen photos of some of the African species growing in bright dry conditions, but locally, I have seen a couple of growers grow purpureorachis quite shady (like other bulbos).


----------



## Achamore (Apr 9, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> How much light do you give this species? I have seen photos of some of the African species growing in bright dry conditions, but locally, I have seen a couple of growers grow purpureorachis quite shady (like other bulbos).



Good question..! What has surprised me is that (A) I'm way up in Scotland, so light levels are never really high; and (B) I had this plant sitting on the floor of the greenhouse, having shade in the morning, whereas the other plant was on the staging, getting more light. The latter has only just begun to spike. Both plants are very similar in terms of maturity and health. So this suggests that they do better in lower light.


----------



## fibre (Apr 9, 2016)

What a stunning plant! My daughter felt in love with it immediately. I hope she can't find any to buy and fill my benches with this and other Bulbos


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 9, 2016)

So very unusual that I can't help but like it. Your photos are superb.


----------



## Dan149 (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow !! It's so unusual !

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Achamore (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm really glad so many of you like this one. Its every bit as wonderful to see in the flesh. I'd recommend it to anyone with a warm section, and an eye for the unusual.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2016)

Great shots !!!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Apr 17, 2016)

Nearly finished now. It is a long-lasting enjoyment of the blooms that one gets with this Bulbo.


----------



## Achamore (Apr 17, 2016)

Shot today. You can see how the blooms open further up the spiral as the bloom cycle develops.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 18, 2016)

Great pics.

A very nice and unique plant.


----------



## TDT (Apr 22, 2016)

Fascinating plant. I love the deep burgundy spike. Wonderful photos to show the flowers in detail.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 23, 2016)

my question is wth pollinates this thing? i would like to see that in action.


----------



## Achamore (Apr 23, 2016)

Its found in the Congo, Cameroon, Gabon, Ivory Coast and Zaire. I can't find any info on the pollinator, but my guess would be ants.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm starting to become interested in African orchids, and Africa in general. What an amazing place.


----------

